# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  My Ftp is up and running

## bakolaz

Geia xara se olous. Apo simera skeftika na vgalw to ftpaki mou ston aera an kai den exoume lysei akoma ta provlimatakia diasyndesis tou komvou mou me ton jabarlee. Se kamia 15aria meres omws ypologizw afta na einai parelthon.  ::  

Loipon osoi pistoi proselthete gia downloads alla kai uploads. H ftp ip mou gia osous exoun prosvasi sto diktyo jabarlee-alexandros-dti einai i eksis

*10.36.206.33* kai *anonymous* login. Happy downloading. Parakalw anaferte mou tyxon provlimata. Se ligo kairo otan standarw kai tin IP tha valw poly pragma diathesimo....  :: 

*H Ip μου άλλαξε.Δείτε πιο πάνω*

----------

